# Comparison Huge Rb And Piraya



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Give a close look to the differences between a Rb and a Piraya. Starting from the eyes, wich is the most obvious, what is impressive is the nostril (i suppose is this the proper name for "nose") which is bigger in the Rb then Piraya. Piraya is around 12" and RB is 10,5". This mekes me think about the clearer water in which Piraya lives which gives him a better visibility. RB, on the other hand, needs a better sense of smell...

The to different jaws are amazing.








Tommy


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

cool photo tommy, thanks for sharing! the rb's jaw almost looks like a pacu in comparison to the pit-bull piraya jaw.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great pic to compare them, the jaws is why I would always go with a piraya if I had a choice not too mention the colour


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

very cool, never noticed how much diferent the jaws are.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

excellent post thanks for sharing


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

the thing isirayas are almost all the same since there are less geographical variant and they're all wild.

RB are so different from one to another. i have a wild red which has big jaw too...










theory about the nostrils makes sense, but you can't judge just based on one photo (or on two specimens)

just played the devil's advocate here but very interesting post by the way!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

wow! great close up picture, Tommy. I agree with your theory based on this pic.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

wild nattereri look sick I'm gonna admit I love those huge jaws


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions...
Leg, the theory it's based on a comparison between different speciments coming from clear waters such as manueli, brandtii, piraya, ternetzi. I've owned many different piranhas speciments (RB, cariba, piraya, rhombeus, elongatus, manueli, brandtii...)

By the time, i'll create a line with all speciments pics in high definition, compared this way.... will be interesting watching them closely all togheter









I agree with what u just said about Nattereri. Obviously wild jaws are thicker, also in RB, due to what they eat. If your jaw is used to crumple bones and rip out, it become stronger...more powerfull!








Tommy


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

PygoLover said:


> By the time, i'll create a line with all speciments pics in high definition, compared this way.... will be interesting watching them closely all togheter


i can't wait to see that! i find the theory very interesting and plausible, but in my tank, there doesn't seem to be such a difference between my piraya's nostrils and my red's. still, i'll try to take good pictures and if other members can take good clear pics of theirs, maybe we can end up with a good number of specimens to compare and find if it's a general fact!

will try to post something next week as i'm going camping for the week end!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool pic!
Also very insightful mention of the differences... and possibilities as to "why."

Great post!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Hopefully, next week we may add hight quality pics for:

17" black Perù rhomb
10-11" Cariba.

My 8.5-9" brandtii it's damn hard to get it in that position!

If any of u has such a hight quality pic, may send it to me at [email protected] and i'll update the pic








Tommy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice Piranhas, yours always look good.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great thread tommy, piraya's FTW


----------

